# Cant get it in Reverse



## rctach (Jul 19, 2011)

05 GTO 6 spd... I had removed the 2 motor mount nuts and jacked the engine up a couple inches to do some maintenance. I thought I had to get the AC compressor out the bottom so I jacked the engine. As it turns out battery and tray was the answer there. Once I put the car back together I cant get the shifter into reverse. I have driven the car tried shifting through different gears etc. 
Can you damage the transmission/shifter by jacking the engine up or is something else going on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check the reverse lockout solenoid (and wire going to it) on the driver side of the transmission. There are two on that side and it's the one furthest back. You may have lost connection at the plugin on it or pinched a wire.


----------

